#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Some nice new mobile phones coming out

## Dillinger

Some nice mobiles coming out around now, full hd, 2gb ram, quad core processors and around the 21k baht mark. Still cheaper, and better than the i Phone 5. You can even use them in the shower

HTC Butterfly




Butterfly specs

HTC Butterfly - Full phone specifications 

Sony Xperia Z




Xperia Z specs

Sony Xperia Z - Full phone specifications

----------


## Mid

fok me mobile phone porn  :Sad: 

oh well guess TD has something for everyone .

----------


## Dillinger

Mobile phone HD porn, Mid. That can be tugged over in the shower. Dont forget to lock the bathroom door mate

 :Smile:

----------


## pseudolus

Do not get the Sony Arco S phone. It might be water proof, but by heck it is annoying (well if you are used to a BB it is). This space bar on the keyboard is so close to the home button that as I type quickly  i end up exiting the app and taking a sodding picture all the time.

----------


## Ratchaburi

I had a Nokia phone. a work mans phone you drop it in the mud wash it under the tap.
Showed the misses by putting under the tap, that it had to go & get a new one the next morning.  :rofl:

----------


## taxexile

> Some nice mobiles coming out around now ..........


...... and they will all be superseded by more nice new mobiles coming out in 6 months, rendering todays new ones obsolete.

suckers !!!!

----------


## Dillinger

Rendered obsolete in 6 months ?

Only if youre an idiot who has to keep up with the joneses

----------


## Dillinger

The more hi tech these top end phones get, the better the cheap and midpriced ones get

----------


## klong toey

After 5 years with my trusty Nokia 5800 i decided  it was time for a new phone touch screen starting to play up.
After a few weeks of deciding went out got a Galaxy SII talk about light years ahead of my old Nokia,cost me £200 new so 9000 baht glad i got a newer phone now easy transition much better for browsing web pages.

----------


## Cujo

I'd like to upgrade to one of these new generation phones, my nokia E71 can open web pages, post on teakdoor, check the news do all sorts of wonderful things, It even makes phone calls, but I can see it's nothing compared to the new generation, trouble is it's as good as the day I bought it, I just can't justify replacing it except that it's be handy to be able to handle documents.

----------


## Mr Earl

> Mobile phone HD porn, Mid. That can be tugged over in the shower. Dont forget to lock the bathroom door mate



Wow, that's impressive. Songkran here we come :Smile:

----------


## poorfalang

> Originally Posted by Dillinger
> 
> 
> Mobile phone HD porn, Mid. That can be tugged over in the shower. Dont forget to lock the bathroom door mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never heard of it here in the sticks, is it beer proof too?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Bought one of these today




That means I end up with this...



Yes, in pink.  :Sad:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

My 5 year old just asked if he could have the pink phone.

I explained, that I get the pink phone, his brother gets my old one and he gets his brother's 500b one. He wasn't amused.

They don't know about the tablet yet, as it's not the older one's birthday for another couple of weeks (I have to break the tablet in first).

----------


## Butterfly

nice, thinking of replacing my stupid iPhone 3

----------


## Mr Earl

> Bought one of these today


What is that, looks like mini Galaxy3. Which is probably not bad at all.

----------


## Mr Earl

> nice, thinking of replacing my stupid iPhone 3


Fuck it's the iphone5 which needs replacing.

I just got to get the feel of one today and it is really lacking in the touchy-feely department. It was fucking quick though. I still prefer the old antique Galaxy1.
I'm going to get a Galaxy 3 after it's been out for 2 years.
The Galaxy1 is still a winner for me.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> What is that, looks like mini Galaxy3. Which is probably not bad at all.


It's the Galaxy Grand. The SIII Mini is too compromised. The Grand has a better processor and a 5" screen.

----------


## yankee99

Think i will sell my note and buy a discounted note 2 as soon as they release the note3 Samsung Galaxy Note 3 Release Date Set at the End of the Month with S-Pen and Finger Hovering? - International Business Times

I thought it [the note] was big at first but after owning it other phones seem small.

----------


## Dillinger

That Note 3 will have a 6.3 inch screen
Might be a good time to buy the Note 2




> It is speculated that the Samsung Galaxy Note 3 would make its grand debut at the 2013 Mobile World Congress in Barcelona later this month in its keynote. The rumours are fuelled by the significant price drop of the Samsung Galaxy Note 2 at some resellers.

----------


## Dillinger

I'd never heard of that Galaxy Grand, looks well speccd. How much was that Marmite ?

Samsung Galaxy Grand I9082 - Full phone specifications

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I'd never heard of that Galaxy Grand, looks well speccd. How much was that Marmite ?
> 
> Samsung Galaxy Grand I9082 - Full phone specifications


11,900Baht from Samsung. They've only been in the store a week or so (here in Udon). The SIII Mini has only just arrived here too.

Got to wait another week for a case for it.

----------


## Bangyai

Meanwhile....for us Hobbits, this is the dogs gonads




Charge lasts for 1032 hours standby, ( a couple of weeks or more ) 
2 sim cards ( one for wife one for gik ) , 
a very loud speaker , good for listening to music when bike riding without having to stick summat in your ears like a poof 
and a handy little onboard torch for looking under the blankets at the girls naughty bits after lights out ! 
All for little over 1000 baht.

Touch screens .................  it shits 'em.

----------


## withnallstoke

> good for listening to music when bike riding


Does it play cassette tapes?

----------


## Butterfly

> Meanwhile....for us Hobbits, this is the dogs gonads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charge lasts for 1032 hours standby, ( a couple of weeks or more ) 
> 2 sim cards ( one for wife one for gik ) , 
> a very loud speaker , good for listening to music when bike riding without having to stick summat in your ears like a poof 
> and a handy little onboard torch for looking under the blankets at the girls naughty bits after lights out ! 
> ...


I had the previous version of that one, dual-sim etc... it was shit, poor Nokia design

----------


## sunsetter

> I'd like to upgrade to one of these new generation phones


 
i just went from a nokia e72, well sort of, it got soaked in beer so was using a 3310.  got one of these



galaxy ace plus, only ever had nokia, so wasnt too keen on changing, great little phone, great camera, good net access etc,6000 bahts  :Very Happy: 














missus paid  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dillinger

She will get it back. Valentines tomorrow  :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

^ yum saab specian valentines set, 299bht  :Very Happy:

----------


## baldrick

anyone seen the Nokia 114 around ?

mirakar.com says no selling price , but it was released in december 

Nokia 114 - Full phone specifications

----------


## Jofrey

Nokia are as good as dead.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> anyone seen the Nokia 114 around ?


Doesn't appear to be in Thailand. The closest is the 112.

----------


## Dillinger

Triple capacity batteries that charge in ten minutes are coming


 Those genius scientists over at USC were sick of recharging their smartphones overnight, daily. So they’ve knocked up a new battery that holds triple the charge, juices to full in ten minutes and is cheap to make.

Deep breath for the science. These super batteries are made using porous, flexible silicon nanowires for the anodes in a lithium-ion battery. That means all the powers mentioned before plus they last for at least 2000 charge cycles. Combine that with the electromagnetic wireless charging that's on its way and plug-in charging can start making funeral arrangements.

Smartphones can stay in your pocket for longer and cars could travel further with hasty recharges. And the best bit? It’s so simple to implement we could see them in just two years. Overworked wall sockets rejoice. 

Triple capacity batteries that charge in ten minutes are coming | Stuff magazine

----------


## baldrick

has anyone seen a price for these in thailand , can't find on mirakar , siamphone thaimobile - released in Jan 

Samsung Galaxy Premier I9260 - Full phone specifications

----------


## Dillinger

^ I would hazard a guess looking at the specs and where Samsung will plonk that in the market with the crazy amount of smartphones they already have, at 16,999 baht

----------


## baldrick

you might be right - 30 k rupees - 500 usd

not worth that much - SGS 2 is just as good except for slightly smaller screen

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> has anyone seen a price for these in thailand


They're not in Thailand.

----------


## baldrick

ok

looking for a 2013 phone , android , 1.3+ meg front cam < 10k

any suggestions ?

though the galaxy grand might fit the bill

Dill - how has yours stood the test of time ? is the screen unscratchable ?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ My missus has the Galaxy Grand. It seems pretty good, but aren't they all?

----------


## baldrick

^ as far as I can tell , yes , except for them xperia and blackberry ones

----------


## Dillinger

> Dill - how has yours stood the test of time ? is the screen unscratchable ?


do you mean the Galaxy s advance ?

I gave that to my son. funnily enough I met him today and he'd put a big crack in the screen. i'd dropped the thing hundreds of times. it's still going though and it did eventually get its jellybean upgrade and that phone is well worth 10k new I reckon

----------


## baldrick

^grand is the same price and better specs




> My missus has the Galaxy Grand


is it dual sim ?

----------


## Dillinger

My Missus was looking at the Galaxy Mega yesterday, 1500 ringgit or 15,000 baht which has a whoppin 6.3" screen and a 2mp front facing camera for your skypin' tugs or whatever baldrick :Smile: .

Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 I9200 - Full phone specifications

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> ^grand is the same price and better specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> ...


Yes, it is.

----------


## Cujo

I just bought a Sony Experia SP M35H  and quit frankly I'm not a particularly happy pixie.
Too big, too heavy and just can't see the value.
The Camera is just ok as long as I don't use the zoom and the rest of it my nice little Nokia E71 did just as well. I admit the bigger screen is useful for viewing photos and Maps, but otherwise I'm not a guy who needs to update his facebook every ten minutes, all I need to be able to do online is email and TD so I can red Abby while I'm having a shit in the morning.
The main complaint, too big and too heavy. The Nokia I could just slip into any pocket, this fuckin thing I have to think about what I wear as regards pocket size.

----------


## Dillinger

> all I need to be able to do online is email and TD so I can red Abby while I'm having a shit in the morning.


 :rofl:

----------


## Ratchaburi

Get your self a man bag, you'll be right.

----------


## baldrick

> 2mp front facing camera for your skypin' tugs or whatever baldrick


grand was 9300 for white - so I got 3
been promised videos of clitoral stimulation , so how was I to say no

----------


## FailSafe

I bought the Galaxy S4 yesterday- I was going to wait to check out the new LG, but my HTC was ready to crap out on me- damned nice phone, as well a being really light- I'd say it has a bit of a cheap feel due to the plastic case, but I keep my phone in a form-fitting silicone sleeve for if (when) I drop it, so it's not really an issue.

It was also nice to just swap my micro-SD card over, which I couldn't do with the other phone I was considering (HTC One).

17,500 baht for a grey-market (no warranty) model from Pantip. 

It's definitely a huge leap from my 2+ year old Desire HD, and more than sufficient for my needs.

----------


## peterpan

you cvnts are a bunch of twittering school girls, getting wet over a fucking  telephone.

----------


## baldrick

> a fucking telephone.


it is a computer my dear boy

telephones have rotary dials

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by peterpan
> 
>  a fucking telephone.
> 
> 
> it is a computer my dear boy
> 
> telephones have rotary dials


Perhaps, when he were a lad, they didn't even have those.

 :Smile:

----------


## withnallstoke

> getting wet over a fucking telephone.


Renders a telephone spent,
And an arse up for rent.

----------


## baldrick

or a trumpet stash position as the case may be

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by peterpan
> ...


I remember when I were a lad they had a handle on the side wich you turned alerting the operator who you told the number you wanted to be connected to.

----------


## withnallstoke

> I remember when I were a lad they had a handle on the side wich you turned alerting the operator who you told the number you wanted to be connected to.


Enough of the whore houses.
What about the telephones?

----------


## baldrick

^ what happened if you asked for a number 2 ?

----------


## withnallstoke

^ You got a table for one, or a room with a view.

----------


## peterpan

That depends on the anticipated function Balders, first and formostly  its just a communication device.

Now I don't have one at all, although i did, and spent a lot of time trying to find it down the back of various sofas at drinking establisments fronting as whore houses.

----------


## Bangyai

For the die hard dinosaurs amongst us the new Nokia 515 :



http://conversations.nokia.com/2013/08/28/iconic-style-meet-the-nokia-515/

5 mp camera with flash and panorama + 30 fps video , aluminium body, gorilla glass, 38 days standby ....pity no WLAN and pricey at $150 but pretty fast surfing anyway should you only occasionaly want to use the net. Le dogs gonads of the feature phone world ?

Useless for impressing teenage girls on the BTS but then.....you can't have it all.

----------

